# Any funny pigeon stories?



## emw0 (Jul 22, 2020)

Looking for any fun/funny stories about your pet pigeon/their behavior that you'd like to share.
I have had my first pigeon hen for just under a year. The longer I've had my beloved hen, the more I've seen her do normal pigeon things...but the first time I see these behaviors, I usually panic that she's sick.

For example, the first time she laid an egg, I was sure she was having a seizure...until an egg popped out a minute later. Then I saw her splay out and sunbathe, and I was convinced she was suddenly dying...until she popped back up and started preening happily. There are too many examples of me misdiagnosing normal behaviors for canker, mites, egg-binding and so on.
Now, she's finishing up her molt and has a few pinfeathers on her face, so her ear feathers on one side are less fluffy, which is making me paranoid that something is wrong with her ears. I'd love any funny pet pigeon stories to keep me from going down the Google rabbit hole of "pet pigeon ear infection."

Oddly enough, I grew up on a farm and was never so anxious about the health of my chickens-- something in this little pigeon really makes me very protective of her health

Edited to add: she's never been subjected to unnecessary medication or treatment (luckily she hasn't had any health issues over the past year, so she's never had to do a round of medicine or special treatment since her adoption--she just gets typical supplements, vitamins, ACV & probiotics). I adopted her from a very experienced rehabber, so whenever I worry that she's dying, I'll run the symptoms by her for a reality check before buying every medication under the sun


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our beloved feral, Phoebe, used to dance on our shoulders to Fourth of July marches, play with our hair, watch Mickey Mouse Club, and a few times stole/drank out of my significant others tequila drink. She also loved cheeto powder. She was really comical.


----------



## emw0 (Jul 22, 2020)

cwebster said:


> Our beloved feral, Phoebe, used to dance on our shoulders to Fourth of July marches, play with our hair, watch Mickey Mouse Club, and a few times stole/drank out of my significant others tequila drink. She also loved cheeto powder. She was really comical.


That cheered me up; thanks for telling me about Phoebe--I imagine her with cheeto dust all over her beak and cheeks. It sounds like she was a real joy.


----------



## Thesis79 (Jul 16, 2020)

Omg i have Lots of stories the wilds that laid on my balcony omg Daddy Bird was on egg duty and instead of laying on his children I catch him. Being Mr. Noisy and watching an accident scene at the corner of my street I say get back on those eggs then he takes off to get a better look then returns and I again said your wife is not gonna be thrilled if they come our scrambled then he looked at me and went back in the nest lol the babies turned out fine lol


----------



## Pennylover099 (Jun 27, 2021)

cwebster said:


> Our beloved feral, Phoebe, used to dance on our shoulders to Fourth of July marches, play with our hair, watch Mickey Mouse Club, and a few times stole/drank out of my significant others tequila drink. She also loved cheeto powder. She was really comical.


Thats so cute my pigeon loves to follow around our cat and even tried to eat his food before lol!


----------



## Barbjmark (Dec 23, 2019)

emw0 said:


> Looking for any fun/funny stories about your pet pigeon/their behavior that you'd like to share.
> I have had my first pigeon hen for just under a year. The longer I've had my beloved hen, the more I've seen her do normal pigeon things...but the first time I see these behaviors, I usually panic that she's sick.
> 
> For example, the first time she laid an egg, I was sure she was having a seizure...until an egg popped out a minute later. Then I saw her splay out and sunbathe, and I was convinced she was suddenly dying...until she popped back up and started preening happily. There are too many examples of me misdiagnosing normal behaviors for canker, mites, egg-binding and so on.
> ...


----------



## emw0 (Jul 22, 2020)

Hah--thanks for the replies! I love that that pigeon was caught red-handed off of the nest! And the image of a pigeon trying to eat cat food is hilarious (mine are also always trying to eat random things they find  ). These cheered me up! As you might've guessed, there was nothing wrong with my hen. She's sitting right next to me now and being cute and sleepy.


----------



## Selphiechen (Aug 6, 2021)

Hi there, pigeon is feeling bad, so I need to change my ideas too, thanks for the stories it really works !










Here is feral pigeon mummy puffed up like a turkey whenever I opened the door.
Me changing the hay, cleaning poops, giving her seeds, grit, acv water etc and her doing : grunt grunt slap slap eat eat eat slap grunt eat eat, I hate you ! Do you have some more ? What a bad customer service in this hotel 😆 
Not so grateful mama haha ( this is Kiwi's mama by the way )


----------



## Thesis79 (Jul 16, 2020)

Selphiechen said:


> Hi there, pigeon is feeling bad, so I need to change my ideas too, thanks for the stories it really works !
> 
> View attachment 98343
> 
> ...


Sooo cute


----------



## emw0 (Jul 22, 2020)

I agree with Thesis79--that pigeon is adorable! Look at her perfect eyes! Thanks for sharing the photo


----------

